# ICD 9 Skin Help



## Kdailey (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have quite a few path reports that have the following final dx:

skin, left thigh or skin, mid back, etc
superficial perivascular and interstitial mixed inflammatory cell infiltrate containing scattered esinophils

Can anyone help with the icd 9 code for this?


----------



## ERINM (Jan 17, 2012)

superficial perivascular dermatitis:692.9


----------

